# Passanger window/door problems



## Jonathans (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi!
First post on CT.
I have a Cruze 2013 LTZ, bought in Sweden.
A week after my warranty expired my front passenger door started to act weird. The door was closed but on my infopanel it said door was open and the electrical window did not work.
I tried locking and unlocking the car a few times from the middle panel and the door open warning went away but the window would not lower.

I thought I could live with this, no big deal. But a couple of weeks later I tried lowering the window and it came down but not up!
Now I'm stuck with a windows rolled down about 1 inch. There is not warning that the door is open and the window wont roll up.

I tried unplugging the battery for 30 mins, the clock resetted to 00:00, the radio channels and Bluetooth pairing stayed unchanged but the window still wont roll up.

Any ideas what this might be?


----------



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

I would pull the door panel off and see what is going on. It sounds a lot like the actual door switches are going out but that is only a guess.


----------



## Jonathans (Dec 8, 2016)

I will take the door panel off this weekend. I don't have a clue about this at all but I find it strange that both buttons would malfunction at the same time, along with the door open/close indicator. 

I tried adjusting the mirror on that door and that still works, so I would also be surprised if it was the cables.

Does anyone know if there is a way to manually close the window?


----------



## Jonathans (Dec 8, 2016)

Update: I took the panel off today and it was the connector to the door that was a little loose. I unplugged it and plugged it back in and everything is working fine again.


----------

